
Snap lost 3M daily active users last quarter - doener
https://twitter.com/ranimolla/status/1026924555842068486?s=21
======
rc_bhg
Snap is at risk of just being a fad. To be honest many of the people I know
that used Snapchat a year ago have just plain forgotten about Snapchat
altogether by now, and they never post anything, or look at anyone elses
posts.

